# H&R Sport Springs or Eibach Pro Kit?



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey all........I've read about every post on here, but just wanted to get some specific opinions from the well seasoned vets on here. I've got a 2010 Sport CC and I've just ordered some 19" wheels for the car. Since I don't want it to lok like a 4x4, I need to drop it a bit. I don't want the slammed look, I don't want to rub at all. Just want to eliminate some of the wheel gap. 

With that being said, I've seen a few posts saying the Eibachs don't drop the CC much at all, a picture I saw th them installed looked stock to me (was on stock wheels though). I'm going to stick with stock shocks for now since the car is brand new (no flames please  ) What would be my better choice? Is the pro kit drop really that minimal? It said an inch in front on the website and .8 in the rear if I'm not mistaken. I just don't want it to look too "low" since I'm a professional and don't want to look like a boy racer pulling into the office, but I also don't want to look like an idiot rolling around with the car up too high..

Thanks in advance all, enjoy reading the posts on here and participating from here on out!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Honestly after running my eibachs on my last car I wouldn't run them. They do actually go lower over time due to spring sag, but my spring sag on the eibachs was ridiculous when I owned my civic. I'd go with the h&r i've heard much better things about them or you can go coil overs. I hear that DTS system they were advertising is like 699.00 and I think coil overs are a better option for this car in general.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

I installed the neuspeed sport. They feel stock, and it gives it a nice stance IMO. 
Eurocode Tuning gave me a great price on them.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks guys...what kind of a drop are the neuspeed springs? Not looking to drop the money on a full coilover setup at this point unfortunately. So h&r aren't too low? I've had eibachs on a car in the past and didn't have issues, more concerned with the amount of drop itself.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

I just got my B&G springs delivered today~!  

Ordered on Sunday, got them today. I thought it would take longer with UPS ground. 

I ordered them through Eurosport Design( http://www.eurosportdesign.com/default.aspx ). 

Total Cost: $203.58. Includes shipping. Not bad IMO. 

I tried to research as much as I can, but not much info. on the net, but with over 100 years of 

combined experience in the iron and steel industry, might as well give them a try lol 

Hopefully they will be as good as Eibach or H&R's


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I put the Eibach ProKit (springs and shocks) in my wifes 2002 B5.5 Passat. It lowered it about an inch, and did not sag over time, but that was a pretty harsh riding suspension set-up, with a slight improvement in handling. I wouldn't recomend a ProKit.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

CCRlineBlack....... 

What type of drop do those springs give? That is a good price for sure. Sounds like the Pro Kit isn't too popular around here? H&R seems to be the most popular? A few dollars here or there on the price of the springs doesn't bother me, wanting to stay under $300. Like I said, I just don't want it to look like a low rider.....


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> CCRlineBlack.......
> 
> What type of drop do those springs give? That is a good price for sure. Sounds like the Pro Kit isn't too popular around here? H&R seems to be the most popular? A few dollars here or there on the price of the springs doesn't bother me, wanting to stay under $300. Like I said, I just don't want it to look like a low rider.....


 Info. from company website: 

S2 Sports Springs 
Make: Volkswagen 
Model: CC 2.0T 
Year: 2010 
Part Number: 96.1.181 
Front and Rear Drop: 1.5" | 1.4" 
Chassis: 
MSRP: $299.00 

First I was going to buy the H&R, but they seem to be not in stock from most vendors, so I decided to buy the B&G's. From my research, I feel B&G springs will feel(softer than H&R) more like Eibachs, but will look lower.


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

CCRlineBlack said:


> I just got my B&G springs delivered today~!
> 
> Ordered on Sunday, got them today. I thought it would take longer with UPS ground.
> 
> ...


 those springs are awesome!!! I love mine!! No "boy racer", no rubbin, no BS!! 











~ Jess


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just ordered the B&g springs also. One question. Do I have to add anything else to the suspension or is it just a matter of swapping the springs out and getting a alignment done


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

cosmic_beetle said:


> those springs are awesome!!! I love mine!! No "boy racer", no rubbin, no BS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those do look good. Your car looks great which wheels are those?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

It looks and sounds like the B&Gs are the way to go. Just looked at Eurosport Design's website. On sale now for $170.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

They have a good deal on Coilovers as well. Anyone ever hear of Vmaxx? They have a 2 year warranty, and are supposedly rated higher over Eibach and Koni.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

HunterRose said:


> Anyone ever hear of Vmaxx? They have a 2 year warranty, and are supposedly rated higher over Eibach and Koni.


I dont think so. vmaxx are not rated higher than koni or Eibach. anyways has anyone put vmaxx coils on their CC yet or plan on buying them?


----------



## dpost7 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Good looking*

Great looking car. What kind and size are the wheels?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I talked to one of the guys in engineering for Vmaxx in Florida last summer. The coil overs are made in Germany and are of great quality, 2 year replacement warranty. I specifically can't say if they are better than Koni's but I was about to bite the bullet on a set until I found a good deal on Koni reds.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Berti_00 (Dec 28, 2004)

is it these??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/B-G-Suspens...ash=item43dc8eb438:g:X5sAAOSwv0tVUsAt&vxp=mtr


anyways I've heard nothing but good about the eibach. I personally have the B7 Passat not the CC but some of the guys swear by eibachs on the B7's and it does a nice 1.5 all around drop with stock feel and ride just a little firmer.. 

I know the platform is the same as the CC and I am still in the same boat on figuring out what springs to get for my Passat as well


----------

